# HPS lights



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking to buy some HPS lights. What type and where should I get them. Im looking at getting 3 or 4 of them for floundering.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Www.e-conolight.com

Search hps.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I used these in the link from e-conolight. There are tons of post here on the forum about how we all did ours. You can add capacitors to reduce the amps drawn on start up. I ran six and turn all six of mine on at once using a generator with a 30a plug.

http://www.e-conolight.com/e-hc1h151z.html

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/6-hps-lights-sale-69844/


----------

